# power steering question



## swagen (Nov 27, 1999)

I have an 87 5kcs that I have been working on for a few months now. I took the ps rack out when I started and forgot to make note of the hose position. Does the return hose attach to the rack closest to the firewall or is that the spot for the high preassure line? 
Thanks for any help.
Jason


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: power steering question (swagen)*

Jason,
Did you get this finally fixed?
After talking to you on the phone, It does sound like you got the hoses switched around.
Steve


----------

